# EJB: Local-Annotation wird in Eclipse nicht erkannt



## Jay1980 (30. Mai 2010)

Servus,

im EJB-Umfeld bin ich neu und nun lese ich, dass ich das Interface via Annotation als Local oder Remote auszeichnen soll. Leider kennt Eclipse die Annotation nicht. Erstaunlich, wenn ich javax.ejb importiere, geht das, aber javax.ejb.Local geht eben nicht und es wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt.

Was könnte da falsch laufen?

Danke vorab.


----------



## musiKk (30. Mai 2010)

Wie ist der Fehler und was bedeutet 





Jay1980 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich javax.ejb importiere, geht das


?

Meinst Du [c]import javax.ejb.*;[/c]?


----------



## gman (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

kann es sein das es die Local-Annotation erst seit Java EE 6 gibt? Ich weiß nicht wie gut
das mittlerweile in Eclipse integriert ist. Eventuell brauchst du dann auch den Glassfish um
das laufen zu lassen (oder kann mittlerweile schon ein anderer App-Server Java EE 6).


----------



## musiKk (30. Mai 2010)

[c]@Local[/c] gibt es (mindestens) seit Java EE 5. [c]@LocalBean[/c] hingegen ist neu.


----------



## Jay1980 (30. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antworten bisher.

Ich denke ich habe einen Verdacht für den Haken:
ich habe Tomcat als Webcontainer und nahm an, dass Tomcat mir das gesamt JEE-Gedöns zur Verfügung stellt.

Was nun?


----------



## musiKk (30. Mai 2010)

Tomcat hat nur einen Servlet-Container, aber keinen EJB-Container. Um EJBs nutzen zu können, muss man den entsprechenden Container nachrüsten. Nach kurzem Gucken ist wohl OpenEJB (auch von Apache) gut zu integrieren.


----------



## Jay1980 (31. Mai 2010)

Servus,

nach einem Blick auf die Website von OpenEJB sehe ich, dass die Annotationen @Local nicht unterstützt werden. Dann habe ich mich mal nach Alternativen umgeschaut, die alles in allem bieten und stieß auf JBoss und GlassFish. JBoss kann ich auch unter Eclipse bei den Servern anklicken und JBoss scheint Tomcat als Webcontainer zu haben. Leider finde ich nirgends einen Artikel oder ein Tutorial, was genau beschreibt, wie ich JBoss in meiner Eclipse einbauen kann. Hat da jemand einen Link zu einem Tutorial?

Oft finde ich Verweise auf eine JBoss-IDE, aber ich will einfach nur, dass man Dynamic Web Project auf JBoss läuft und dass ich EJBs im Projekt erstellen kann - da bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt!


----------



## Rydl (6. Jun 2010)

natürlich wird @Local unterstützt. openejb implentiert den standard! 
OpenEJB - Simple Stateless Example

"You can use the @Local annotation to explicitly state that an interface is a local interface, but this is not required."


----------

